# Self-Made C Clips + Modified Nato On Casio Mudman



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Modified webbing clips + Casio Mudman G-Shock + NATO strap.

So, I had a 20mm NATO lying around, and I'd ordered ten 'Tri Glide' webbing clips for 99p from a popular online auction site before changing my mind and deciding to use a Maratac strap and Suunto C-clips.

However, I thought I'd still go ahead and try this mod in the name of experiment.

This morning the clips arrived. Each one looked like this










A bit of hacking, sanding, and drilling though, and you get this










Fitted...



















Next up the strap. At first I tried the NATO without modifying it, but I just didn't like the way it made the clips sit. They seemed to want to stay at about a 90 degree angle to the watch, rather than making a nice gentle bend in the line of the strap as you'd like.

So, I removed part of the strap










Now it's more like a Zulu than a NATO (but really like neither), as you can see here


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Next to clips at various stages of modding










It's 8 grams lighter than the original strap, and still very very strong.

Here are some more wrist shots




























I tried to photograph a matte black watch indoors without a flash. This is the result










Last one is just so you know it's me...












(Tip o'the hat to 'dcduke' from another forum for the idea of using webbing clips.)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done. I've got a similar problem with a GP omega. I'm still at the thinking stage but ideas are coming slowly!!!

mike


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nicely done Rob! ...and I'm sure this will help a few people looking for that kind of mod. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulT (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice - I prefer the look of that to the Suunto clips.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

PaulT said:


> Nice - I prefer the look of that to the Suunto clips.


Thanks guys, yeah I didn't expect it to look as good as it did. 

Thing is, the webbing clips seem pretty strong, but they're still basically untested, whereas the Suunto clips are at least intended to be used to hold a strap.

I'm just a bit worried about losing a watch that I spent over 150 quid on when one of my home-made clips breaks. Obviously I'd have nobody to blame but myself, and so I've since put the original strap back on.

Still I'll try the Suunto clips when they arrive, and see what they look like. I own a Suunto Core, and I think that those clips might fit that too (even though they're for a Suunto Vector), so I'm not sure if I'll end up using the Suunto clips on the Mudman or the Core once they arrive.

Anyway, before removing the webbing clips, I did experiment with redrilling the holes and then shortening them to bring the strap closer to the watch. This seemed to make a cosmetic improvement, although because the plastic tapers towards the clip ends it did leave less material around each hole, making me slightly worry about the strength in the clips - hence my decision in the end to go back to the original strap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

tixntox said:


> I've got a similar problem with a GP omega. I'm still at the thinking stage but ideas are coming slowly!!!
> 
> mike


Any progress on that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

Latest strap mod (on the original strap) is *gluing* the retainer in place.

That way when I put it on I don't get a pinched bit of skin on my wrist each time like I used to when I had to slide the retainer into the correct position. :thumbsup:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

that is such a cool idea, :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Very clever engineering ... damn fine work. :drinks:


----------

